# Bronze Skin Edit?



## delizo23 (Jul 16, 2010)

my question is, How do i edit a picture like this? as in, the skin. how  do i get that bronze skin? i tried desaturating and darkening the  oranges. but could someone help me out and show me a more detailed way  in photshop or lightroom3

heres the pic
http://modelmayhm-3.vo.llnwd.net/d1/...97fe262de2.jpg


----------



## Peano (Jul 16, 2010)

Select the skin.
Open a hue/sat adjustment layer.
Change blend mode to multiply.
Tick the "colorize" box and adjust color.
Adjust the Lightness slider to make it darker or lighter, as needed.
Dodge (by whatever method you prefer) to brighten highlights.


----------



## delizo23 (Jul 20, 2010)

thank you!


----------

